# Other uses for poor tasting honey?



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

Mead making? Or you can always feed it back to them in a dearth. Don't know if you get those down there, but we sure do. Maybe it'll taste better if you let it sit for a while, kind of like aging? I heard something similar about golden rod honey.
Or you could make the best of it and label it "limited spring special"


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I would bottle this honey and sell it for what it is, wildflower honey, you might be surprised at how people would want to buy something a little different. Here at my location wildflower and goldenrod honey is all I have and my wildflower honey sold out within a few weeks after I bottled it last year .


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I take everything that folks are hesitant of buying and make mead out of it. Usually the strangest tasting honey has the best tasting mead. I am not sure about bitter taste though.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

It sounds to me like you got into some orange blossom honey. It has a real floral taste to it in my experience. I picked up some comb honey from a guy down around the Fresno area that was from orange blossom and didn't care to much for it either. Beautiful light color and perfect white comb. The kids liked it thou. To me you might as well of shoved a rose or some soap into my mouth.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

"Or you could make the best of it and label it "limited spring special"


this ^ !!! sell it and charge a premium, you might just surprise yourself.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Bottle it...sell it...you will be surprised...and as Harley stated "limited spring special" on your label. One fall I harvested the smelliest darkest honey I had ever harvested. I didn't know what to do....so I bottled it and offered it at the farmer's market to customers letting them sample it...oh my word was I surprised, I was sold out in no time..now doctors ask me for it every year for allergies...and of course it is higher in antioxidants.


----------

